# Firefox a des problèmes : vive firefox 3 ?



## levinch (2 Mars 2007)

Que ce soit clair : je suis un fervant défenseur des solutions open sources ou gratuite, surtout sur Mac.
Mon problème, c'est que Firefox que j'aime beaucoup, palnte souvent depuis la version 2 et encore plus depuis la version 2.0.0.2 ...
En fait il bloque complètement mon macbook, en utilisation.
Du coup même le atl+pom+esc ne fonctionne pas, le ballon multicolore tourne .... et ma seule solution est d'éteindre en force (appui sur le bouton marche arrêt plus de 5 s) et de relancer la machine.

Ca n'arrive qu'avec Firefox; du coup je suppose que c'est le fameux bug de tampon mémoir accumulée ...

Si vous avez un avis et une solution autre (pas utiliser safari ou opera, je sais faire lol) je suis preneur.

Merci de votre attention.

Vincent


----------



## ntx (2 Mars 2007)

levinch a dit:


> Si vous avez un avis et une solution autre (pas utiliser safari ou opera, je sais faire lol) je suis preneur.


Revenir à la version 1.5.


----------



## GuyomT (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour levinch,

J'adore Firefox, je le préfère même à Safari. Cependant il faut reconnaitre que je rencontre régulièrement des soucis avec ...

Je crois que c'est sur le site de MacGé que j'ai lu que Camino était le seul logiciel de Mozilla spécialement développé  pour Mac OS X. 
Camino bénéficierait donc d'une interface aqua (et non linux comme firefox) et serait beaucoup moins sujet au  plantage. Malheureusement je pense que les extensions qui faisaient le charme de Firefox ne sont pas compatibles avec Camino...

Camino est  une alternative que je n'ai pas encore testée.
A voir donc.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2007)

Effectivement, les extensions de Firefox ne sont pas compatibles avec. Maintenant Camino bénéficie aussi d'extensions qui lui sont spécifiquement dédiées. Ici par exemple.


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Mars 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Bonjour levinch,
> 
> J'adore Firefox, je le pr&#233;f&#232;re m&#234;me &#224; Safari. Cependant il faut reconnaitre que je rencontre r&#233;guli&#232;rement des soucis avec ...
> 
> ...




Camino...
Je suis en train de le tester depuis hier en alternative &#224; Safari, que je pr&#233;f&#232;re. 

Rien de n&#233;gatif &#224; signaler &#224; part le fait que, comme Safari, il n'ouvre pas les _blank dans un nouvel onglet mais dans une nouvelle fen&#234;tre (sauf si on appuie sur cmd, je sais... mais c'est tellement mieux sans cette &#233;tape).

Sinon, il est joli, rapide et des extensions sont disponibles, notamment les camitools.

int&#233;gration OSX parfaite, gestion du trousseau d'acc&#232;s, importation des signets depuis Safari et Firefox ais&#233;e,  rendu impeccable,  il parle Fran&#231;ais,  il compl&#232;te les formulaires avec les donn&#233;es du carnet d'adresses, il est assez l&#233;ger, il bloque les pubs simplement... Et il n'a pas bloqu&#233; sur une seule page (200 environ visit&#233;es).

Pas de gestion des flux RSS en revanche ,

Voil&#224;, c'est tout ce que je peux en dire depuis hier, mais Firefox ne devrait pas rester chez moi encore longtemps...


----------



## GuyomT (2 Mars 2007)

Merci pour vos précisions, je ne savais ni pour les extensions  ni pour le RSS .

Mais je pense rapidement le tester, car comme l'a signalé *levinch *Firefox est parfois capricieux...


----------



## mathiasb (2 Mars 2007)

caminoa aussi l'avantage d'être compatible avec certains sites incompatibles avec firefox.

Salut


----------



## fred et sylvie (2 Mars 2007)

je n'ai aucuns problèmes avec Firefox 2,0,0,2.

Il est juste un peu plus lent que Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Revenir à la version 1.5.



en ce cas se dépêcher , mozilla a annoncé qu'il en arrêtait le support ( et /ou mise en ligne)

FF3 tu peux le tester ( en alpha) mais perso je ferai gaffe
Attendre de vraies beta ou une version officielle propre


----------



## levinch (3 Mars 2007)

EN analysant bien le trus, c'est à partir de la dernière mise à jour Apple que plus rien ne va.
Avant tout allait bien :wifi pré n, etc ..
Mais depuis la mise à jour dès que l'appareil sort de veille ou qu j'utilise le navigateur (firefox ou safari pareil) trop longtemps, j'ai un plantage avec le ballon qui tourne des heures et si je veux forcer à quitter inacessible.

Si je fais étenidre, tout se bloque et rien ne se passe plus. ....
Bref, le reboot sauvage est devenu mon ami,, comme au temps de windows 98 ...

Meric monsieur Apple; ça marche de moins en moins bien ...


----------



## GuyomT (4 Mars 2007)

Ah tout de même, quand je disais aussi avoir des problèmes avec Firefox je n'étais pas autant dérangé...:mouais:
T'as essayé de le désinstaller et de le réinstaller sans tes diverses extensions ?


----------



## fred et sylvie (4 Mars 2007)

La dernière mise à jour d'Apple a fait une mise à jour du composant Java.

Ce composant est utilisé par Safari et Firefox.

Est ce que ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de refaire la mise à jour? (je sais, je suis un jeune switcheur et j'ai peut être encore quelques réflexes windows)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

levinch a dit:


> EN analysant bien le trus, c'est à partir de la dernière mise à jour Apple que plus rien ne va.
> Avant tout allait bien :wifi pré n, etc ..
> Mais depuis la mise à jour dès que l'appareil sort de veille ou qu j'utilise le navigateur (firefox ou safari pareil) trop longtemps, j'ai un plantage avec le ballon qui tourne des heures et si je veux forcer à quitter inacessible.
> 
> ...



Tu as fait une réparation des autorisations? Un contrôle du disque?

Applications / Utilitaires / Utilitaire de disque

Au cas où je suis parfaitement à jour avec mon système et je n'ai aucun problème avec Firefox (2.0.0.2) ni aucun autres navigateurs. Ce que tu décris ressemble plus à un problème avec le système Tu as installé des programmes pour modifier le finder? Tu utilises des logiciels de P2P?


----------



## levinch (4 Mars 2007)

ALors /
-oui j'ai mes autorisations à jour
-le problème existe avec Firefox et Safari
-non je n'utilise pas de logiciel de P2P en ce moment(bytirrant est installé mais je ne l'utilise pas car étant sous pare feu il faudrait que je le configure et j'ai un peu le flemme et c'est pas bien)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un rapport entre la mise à jour après la 10.4.8 (car sous 10.4.8 tout allait bien) il y a deux semaines et ces problèmes.

Impression d'occupation preocesseur maximale ou de mémoire, un blocage complet de l'ordi avec le ballon qui tourne.
Et si j'arrive à tuer les processus résidant (forcer à quitter) (en général je ne peux pas les atteindre) l'ordi se bloque sur un truc zarb : seule la partie en haut à dorite est visible (wifi, pile, etc) mais en dégradé (affichage bien pourri) et dans tous les cas seul un reboot sauvage par la touche marche/arrêt parvient à solutionner le pb !!!

Pas cool .......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Faudrait voir quel est le programme qui bouffe toute la puissance du processeur

En attendant tu peux installer la mise à jour combo (PowerPC ou Intel), ça remet souvent les choses à plat.


----------



## levinch (4 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Faudrait voir quel est le programme qui bouffe toute la puissance du processeur
> 
> En attendant tu peux installer la mise à jour combo (PowerPC ou Intel), ça remet souvent les choses à plat.



Je vais essayer 

Merci

C'est quand même zarb qu'une MàJ automatique soit différente d'une mise à jour automatique !!!

!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Ça arrive parfois, ne me demande pas pourquoi, que les mises à jour successives finissent par déconner Il suffit alors d'utiliser une mise à jour combo (qui repart de zéro) pour remettre les choses en ordre.


----------



## levinch (4 Mars 2007)

Merci Gloup, je vais donc essayer ...


----------



## levinch (4 Mars 2007)

Je n'ai pas pu effectuer la mise à jour.
En effet, lorsque je la lance, j'ai un point d'exclamation rouge sur le disque, qui me dit que le volume ne remplit pas les conditions pour la mise à jour .... !!!!

???

Hein que se passe t'il ?
(j'ai bien la version pour intel et mon ordi est bien un intel, Macbook core2duo) 

???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

levinch a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu effectuer la mise à jour.
> En effet, lorsque je la lance, j'ai un point d'exclamation rouge sur le disque, qui me dit que le volume ne remplit pas les conditions pour la mise à jour .... !!!!
> 
> ???
> ...



Ton disque ne serait pas rempli par hasard?


----------



## levinch (4 Mars 2007)

J'ai 30 Go de disponible ...
???


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2007)

levinch a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu effectuer la mise à jour.
> En effet, lorsque je la lance, j'ai un point d'exclamation rouge sur le disque, qui me dit que le volume ne remplit pas les conditions pour la mise à jour .... !!!!
> 
> ???
> ...



Ca me rappel quelque chose. (voir là)


----------



## fred et sylvie (4 Mars 2007)

ou bien n'aurait il pas besoin d'une réparation?


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2007)

C'est une possibilité...m'enfin, dans les deux cas que j'ai rencontré la réparation du disque (et / ou des autorisations) n'a absolument rien changé.


----------



## levinch (4 Mars 2007)

Non j'ai bien répparé les autorisations comme je le fais à chaque fois avant et après une mise à jour ...
J'ai plus qu'à attendre la 10.4.9 en espérant que ça règle ce problème !

Ca me gave !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2007)

levinch a dit:


> Non j'ai bien répparé les autorisations comme je le fais à chaque fois avant et après une mise à jour ...



As-tu fait une vérification de ton disque dur avec l'_Utilitaire de disque_? Histoire d'écarter un problème matériel.



levinch a dit:


> J'ai plus qu'à attendre la 10.4.9 en espérant que ça règle ce problème !
> 
> (...)



Franchement je ne sais pas si ça changera quoi que ce soit.


----------



## levinch (12 Mars 2007)

Ben non ça n'a rien réglé !

J'utilise Camino et Opera et ça ça a tout réglé !!
C'est fou; Safari et Firefox bouffent de lamémoire et pourtant j'ai 2 Go !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2007)

levinch a dit:


> Ben non ça n'a rien réglé !
> 
> J'utilise Camino et Opera et ça ça a tout réglé !!



Le problème initial (Firefox qui bloque le Mac), ou celui du DD?



levinch a dit:


> C'est fou; Safari et Firefox bouffent de lamémoire et pourtant j'ai 2 Go !!!



Comprends pas, j'ai 512Mo et pourtant ce problème ne m'est jamais arrivé.


----------



## levinch (12 Mars 2007)

Je pense que si c'était un pb de disuqe dur, ça ferait assurément pareil avec Camino ou Opera.
Hors avec ces deux logiciels je n'ai jamais de plantage ... alors qu'avec Safari et surtout la dernière version de irefox (que j'aime pourtant beaucoup) et bien c'est systématique !!

???


----------



## divoli (12 Mars 2007)

levinch a dit:


> Je pense que si c'&#233;tait un pb de disuqe dur, &#231;a ferait assur&#233;ment pareil avec Camino ou Opera.
> Hors avec ces deux logiciels je n'ai jamais de plantage ... alors qu'avec Safari et surtout la derni&#232;re version de irefox (que j'aime pourtant beaucoup) et bien c'est syst&#233;matique !!
> 
> ???



J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des s&#233;rieux probl&#232;mes avec Firefox pour ceux qui sont sur MacIntel, que ne connaissent pas (ou alors d'une mani&#232;re moindre) ceux qui sont sur Mac PPC.

Quant &#224; Safari, les probl&#232;mes sont r&#233;currents.

Je crois que dans ton cas, il vaudrait mieux s'en tenir &#224; utiliser principalement Camino ou Opera, en attendant FF3...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2007)

levinch a dit:


> Je pense que si c'était un pb de disuqe dur, ça ferait assurément pareil avec Camino ou Opera.
> Hors avec ces deux logiciels je n'ai jamais de plantage ... alors qu'avec Safari et surtout la dernière version de irefox (que j'aime pourtant beaucoup) et bien c'est systématique !!
> 
> ???



Non non, je me suis mal exprimé. Tu disais que tout était réglé, donc j'ai supposé que ton problème de mise à jour du système l'était également. Voilà tout.

Maintenant concernant l'occupation mémoire excessive de Firefox...je vois pas d'où cela peut venir. Il est de notoriété publique que Firefox est un gros consommateur de mémoire lorsqu'il y a un nombre élevé d'onglets, mais pas au point de bloquer la machine. Pour Safari, comme le dit divoli, c'est récurrent donc...

D'ailleurs je suis du même avis que lui, tu devrais t'en tenir à Camino ou Opera pour l'instant.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Si ce n'était que Firefox, je dirais qu'il y a une extension mal foutue qui bouffe toute la puissance du processeur mais comme Safari est aussi concerné :hein:


----------



## GuyomT (12 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir levinch,

As-tu tent&#233; de cr&#233;er un nouveau compte et d'installer Firefox dessus pour voir comment il se comporte ?
(cela implique que tu aie supprim&#233; au pr&#233;alable Firefox de ta session, si cela n'est pas d&#233;j&#224; fait :rateau


----------



## levinch (12 Mars 2007)

Non car ne voulant pas multiplier les sessions j'ai pas eu l'idée.

Pour ce qui est des extensions, je les ais toutes enlevées; désinstallé firefox et réinstallé que Firefix.
Et bien pareil !!!


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Mars 2007)

Est-ce sur tous les sites, ou seulement certains..... en Flash ?

J'ai eu exactement le même genre de problème (c.f. ce post)... 
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre sans trop savoir pourquoi ni comment ??? Mais à l'époque j'avais l'impression d'être le seul à rencontrer ces soucis.


----------



## levinch (12 Mars 2007)

Je ne peux pas te répondre !

J'ai l'impression que c'est sur tous les sites .


----------



## goofysifnos (5 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de passer en 10.5.4 et Firefox s'affiche mal, sans planter. Il y a manifestement des problèmes malgré la version 3.0 de Firefox.


----------

